# hilfe!bei javaprogramm



## programmierniete (6. Jun 2004)

ich such jemanden der java kann und spass daran hat einfach drauflos zu programmieren.
ich habe einen javakurs ,ich habe leider keine ahnung von java und habe auch große schwirigkeit mir etwas selber bei zu bringen. ich muß programme machen , das 1. habe ich mich versucht aber leider recht schlecht und muß noch 3 weitere machen.
also wenn es hier draußen jemanden gibt der spass an java hat bitte melden! ich denke für einen der java kann sind die aufgaben warscheinlich "kinderkram" 

danke
M


----------



## sliwalker (6. Jun 2004)

Hoi.

Natürlich habe ich Spaß an JAVA, aber trotzdem kann
es in Arbeit ausufern.

Was für Programme musst Du denn machen und
warum fällt es Dir so schwer diese zu erstellen?

Falls es nicht großes ist, kann ich Dir gern dabei helfen,
was soviel heißt wie:
Ich könnte Dir z.B. Ansatzpunkte liefern und Dir ein paar Dinge 
dazu erklären, soweit ich das kann.

Schreib erstmal was Du genau machen musst.

greetz
SLi


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Jun 2004)

1) Alleine schon wegen des Titels sollte der Beitrag gelöscht werden..

"Hilfe! bei javaprogramm"

Hm..überraschung..ne hilfe suchst du..und auch noch in Java, welch überraschung in einem Java-Forum!
Ein gescheiter Titel wäre sinnvoll gewesen...


2) Du wirst hier niemand finden der dir deine Programme schreibt. Wie wäre es wenn du dir selbst mal was überlegst, dann meldest du dich wenn du nicht weiter kommst.

3) Selbst wenn dir jemand hilft, dann wird er es sicher nicht tun ohne irgenwelche Infos zu haben.


[wie oft ich schon antworten dieser art geschrieben hab *heul*]


----------

